# Viking Re-Saw Blade 105" x 1/2" 3 TPI (Timberwolf)



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

i have these blades and reviewed them a few years ago i love them they last a long long time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Do you think this blade is on par with the Woodslicer?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Rex, I have no way of truly knowing, but I would think they should be close (as in both being quality blades). If I had wanted a 3/4" re-saw blade, the Woodslicer was high on the list. The prices are comparable.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Last blade I bought was a Timberwolf and man does it make a difference.(3/4×3T)
Thanks for the tip on the name change.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good info, I love Timberwolfe blades. I'm down to my last one, and I can order the riser kit. Didnt want to waste 3 blades once I decided you upgrade my Grizzle 14 inch saw.


----------

